# TX 9th grader makes homemade clock for school, gets arrested for mistaken as a bomb



## NeoTerraKnight (Sep 15, 2015)

..Damn it Texas.





> IRVING ? Ahmed Mohamed ? who makes his own radios and repairs his own go-kart ? hoped to impress his teachers when he brought a homemade clock to MacArthur High on Monday.
> 
> Instead, the school phoned police about Ahmed?s circuit-stuffed pencil case.
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 15, 2015)

This is just getting ridiculous. 

And why am I not surprised that this happened in the United States, and even less surprised that it happened in Texas?

He just built a clock and wanted to take it to school to show it to his teachers and classmates, but despite his saying that it's a clock they still called the police on him, the police continued questioning him, and they even threw him into juvie.

Why?  Because of his Muslim ethnicity and name.

The ONLY ADULT who had any sense was his engineering teacher, and it seems even he knew what would happen if anyone else in the school caught sight of his clock - immediate and unreasonable paranoia and discrimination.


----------



## BashFace (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah only Muslims in 9th grade are smart enough to make bombs not Christians.  

I'm obviously laughing at the double standards if his name was Geoffrey instead of Ahmed the clock would've been that poorly assembled they couldn't have possibly conceived of it containing something even more meticulously made inside. I did wood/metal work in secondary/high school. 

So yeah if he's Muslim it is possible to make a clock containing a bomb but if he is white/Christian he is lucky to get beyond a B+ standard for the clock. 

Damn double standards always making pretentious stuff out of nothing and geniuses out of thin air. 

Also forgot to add that the suspension is probably justified under some religious freedom context yes?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 15, 2015)

"Is it a bomb?"
"No its a clock"
"A what?"
"It tells time"
"So its a time bomb"
"No its a clock. See, I even made it tick"
"Its clearly a time bomb because it ticks"

>gets thrown in the jail


----------



## sadated_peon (Sep 15, 2015)

sounds like a very easy lawsuit. Bombs require explosives, and the only illegal part of a bomb is the explosive. 
No explosives were found, so they arrested him literally for having a clock/timer. 

He should be able to use it to go to college, and leave these shitheads behind.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2015)

> Police say they may yet charge him with making a hoax bomb — though they acknowledge he told everyone who would listen that it’s a clock.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 15, 2015)

I wonder how man people were willing to listen. 

Easily a lawsuit is coming.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 16, 2015)

This is a step up from the infamous "burrito bomb" incident 2 years ago.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 16, 2015)

> Ahmed Mohamed


it's a shame, but you have to profile in this day and age


----------



## Amol (Sep 16, 2015)

Is common sense _that_ rare nowadays? 
Seriously how they can mistake a clock for a Bomb?
All police officers and Teachers must be illiterate and living in stone age.
There is no other explanation.
That kid should lawsuit their asses for million $. On both school and police.
And those police officers needs to be fired immediately.


----------



## SLB (Sep 16, 2015)

Acme making that gewd shit now.


----------



## Ars?ne (Sep 16, 2015)

The fact that his engineering teacher probably predicted this makes it even worse for me. The kids getting screwed by everyone. The police refuse to admit they could be wrong and still want to charge him. I hope the kid get some reparations for this.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2015)

I hope his family sues the school and city for all they can.


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2015)

> “They were like, ‘So you tried to make a bomb?’” Ahmed said.
> 
> “I told them no, I was trying to make a clock.”
> 
> “He said, ‘It looks like a movie bomb to me.’”



Sounds like this dude's first day on the job and was looking for an excuse to arrest anybody.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 16, 2015)

I hate how it was the school who rang the police on him too.


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2015)

video

[YOUTUBE]3mW4w0Y1OXE[/YOUTUBE]

They took him to a juvenile facility, interrogated him, wouldn't let him call his parents. Got his finger prints and mugshots too. Hope the parents catching cheques for this shit soon. Ain't no way these dudes should get a pass for this.


----------



## SLB (Sep 16, 2015)

intelligent kid

thoroughly american from head-to-toe and the kind of innovative and ambitious mind you southerners actually need atm


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2015)

The school did the right thing.

Are you guys seriously suggesting that they should take a chance because they are worried about offending someone?


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah, they were so worried they *kept it on the premises and didn't have a bomb squad there*.


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2015)

rukia on that low tier bait lol


----------



## Punished Pathos (Sep 16, 2015)

We can thank Islamophobia for this.
People are so paranoid nowadays.

Just the other day, a guy got beaten up for being Muslim.
These kinds of things eventually add fuel to the fire.
What if this kid and others like him continue to be discriminated against for being Muslim and for being of M.E descent?


----------



## Goom (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh fuck how do I get this bomb off my wrist...


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 16, 2015)

Cos their priority wasn't to protect the school and the students, their priority was to oppress the boy and get him arrested.

They probably emphasized that he was a muslim and badly pronounced his name on the phone call to the police.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 16, 2015)

Wonder if a lawyer was present.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 16, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Yeah, they were so worried they *kept it on the premises and didn't have a bomb squad there*.



Or evacuate the school


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2015)

Krory with his shit commentary as usual. If they were stupid enough to think what he had was a bomb, I doubt they'd have the foresight to follow procedure. 

Also, in b4 Mega tries to defend this shit.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 16, 2015)

Checked Twitter and the hashtag #IStandWithAhmed came 8th as the most popular currently.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2015)

>"LOL Krory so stupehd"
>Ignoring Rukia flat-out saying this is okay

So he's criticizing Mega for potentially doing something he's doing right now.  Classic Seto.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 16, 2015)

> *Hillary Clinton joins social media outcry over Irving teen's arrest for bringing clock to school*
> 
> Former secretary of state and Democratic presidential candidiate Hillary Clinton joined the tidal wave of tweets supporting Mohamed Ahmed after his arrest Monday for bringing a homemade digital clock to school.
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2015)

Hillary is fucking soulless


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2015)

> >"LOL Krory so stupehd"
> >Ignoring Rukia flat-out saying this is okay
> 
> So he's criticizing Mega for potentially doing something he's doing right now. Classic Seto.



Well it's true. 

Enough people already addressed that. No need to kick a dead horse. 

That isn't criticism, it's an expectation.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2015)

We can send Ahmed over to Europe as another migrant if you guys love him so much.


----------



## SLB (Sep 16, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> Hillary is fucking soulless



heartless, fam


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 16, 2015)

Almost time to see them dance around the important questions.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 16, 2015)

> Update at 11:20 a.m. Wednesday: At a press conference this morning, Irving Police Chief Larry Boyd said Ahmed Mohamed was arrested for bringing "a hoax bomb" to school -- and not a clock, as Mohamed said he repeatedly told his teachers.
> 
> *But, Boyd said, "we are confident it's not an explosive device" intended to cause "alarm." Rather, he said, officers determined it was "a hoax bomb" and a "naive accident."*
> 
> ...



It should be more than confidence, it should be an absolute certainty.

And studying city would be a nice thing. Preferably in Canada or Europe.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2015)

I think it is a tragedy that the grandmother doesn't speak English. If for some reason the family receives any type of settlement.. I would suggest spending a portion of the funds on some Rosetta Stone.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 16, 2015)

Irvings feeling the heat


----------



## Enclave (Sep 16, 2015)

So the school district and local police are probably going to be giving this kid a full ride to whatever University he wants to go to after he sues their asses.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2015)

Are people naive?  Do they actually give Hilary or Obama credit when they comment on a story like this?

To me it just seems insincere and desperate.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 16, 2015)

I hope he does get to go the white house.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 16, 2015)

One of the worst if not the worst country in history. Americans are vile, just what the world needs, more sympathy for Muslims. Thanks America, we'll get even more refugees.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Sep 16, 2015)

I have no problem with this. 

Don't bring homemade electronics, shits dangerous.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 16, 2015)

$Kakashi$ said:


> I have no problem with this.
> 
> Don't bring homemade electronics, shits dangerous.



Please, making a clock is easy and super safe.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2015)

$Kakashi$ said:


> I have no problem with this.
> 
> Don't bring homemade electronics, shits dangerous.


a good reasonable post.  We live in a scary world.  Being overly trusting is foolish.  An overreaction is better than the alternative.  Ahmed needs to accept that he played a role in the misunderstanding.  He is not an innocent in this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2015)

Some of you guys try too hard.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 16, 2015)

anytime i hear ticking noises coming from anyone with even a slight tan i call Homeland.

kids name is Mohammed...what did he think would happen?


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2015)

tari101190 said:


>



Get that paper


----------



## Goom (Sep 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> a good reasonable post.  We live in a scary world.  Being overly trusting is foolish.  An overreaction is better than the alternative.  Ahmed needs to accept that he played a role in the misunderstanding.  He is not an innocent in this.



You missed the part where the school didn't even call a bomb squad.  Or is this a bad attempt at playing devils advocate?


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2015)

squad up


----------



## sadated_peon (Sep 16, 2015)

I am really happy about all the tech industry people coming out to support this kid, and offering him tours.

STEM people look after their own!


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2015)

They're doing damage control all wrong.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 16, 2015)

I hope he ends up very, very rich.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 16, 2015)

God, the idiocracy


Here come the hordes rousing for a law suit. The school district settles so this shit goes away with a million bucks, and all of a sudden for some reason, the muslim community schools got "underfunded"

BUT WE NEED TO ENCOURAGE KIDS TO SCIENCE


It's the whole fucking posturing that really gets to me.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 16, 2015)

Jeez this is just the kind of shit that gets these people going. Now next time they shoot up a store we gotta hear about poor Mohammad and his clock.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Sep 16, 2015)

goodness gracious no need to arrest the kid.

the kid is very smart for a 14 year old. nasa internship incoming.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 16, 2015)

okay, I need to know if he made from scratch? I mean not only assembling?
is he putting resistor, capacitor and make his own IC (Integrated chip) himself?
tho it impressive for 9th grader both way, but if he just putting preexisting part together making clock is not that hard,

I mean , it just need battery, cable and clock


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Jeez this is just the kind of shit that gets these people going. Now next time they shoot up a store we gotta hear about poor Mohammad and his clock.



 

**


----------



## Soca (Sep 16, 2015)

*Ahmed Mohamed says he's going to the White House ? and then he's transferring schools*




> Two days after his arrest for bringing a homemade clock to school, Ahmed Mohamed appeared at a press conference today to address his supporters. The 14-year-old student at MacArthur High School in Irving, TX, thanked his many fans on social media, who include Mark Zuckerberg, Hillary Clinton, and Barack Obama, among many others. At his press conference, Ahmed said he planned to take the president up on his offer to visit him at the White House ? and said he also plans to transfer to another school.
> 
> Ahmed looked upbeat during his roughly 6-minute appearance, smiling as he recounted the absurd series of events that led him his arrest. Police have decided not to press charges after determining the clock was not a bomb, as they had originally assumed. But he remains suspended until Thursday for ? again ? bringing a homemade clock to school. Asked about his other inventions, he said he had previously built a pair of Bluetooth speakers ("but they're gone now; I kind of messed up with them") and said he was currently patenting an invention that harnesses power through neodymium magnets.
> 
> Ahmed told the crowd he'd like to appear on Shark Tank someday. In the meantime, he says, he plans to help other students who finds themselves in a similar situation. And he encouraged young people to keep working on their inventions. "Don't let people change who you are," he said. "Even if you get consequences for it."


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Sep 16, 2015)

No matter what happens, the individuals responsible never get punished themselves. You need every person to know that there are consequences to pulling shit like that and not just a check the school or the police department will pay.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 16, 2015)

As absurd as it gets. To think a school would treat one of it's most promising students that way. And it's obvious as to why too.

Quite the nice silver lining though. Not just the big names acknowledging him, but all the money that's gonna role in from their inane fuck up. I'm almost jealous.


----------



## Goom (Sep 16, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Jeez this is just the kind of shit that gets these people going. Now next time they shoot up a store we gotta hear about poor Mohammad and his clock.



Who is they, and why are they going to shoot up a store.  Why would "they" start talking about mohammad and his clock the next time "they" shoot up a store 

Why are you so angry lol



ALSO

He did not really make the clock from scratch.  He took the parts from an older clock and reassembled it.  In his defense he said it only took him 20 minutes to do

 before he went to school.  It was said in another article that he made a radio and bluetooth speakers so maybe he can actually build things? Regardless thats 

pretty good for a 14 year old,


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2015)

Mega never responds well to stories that fail to affirm his prejudices.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 16, 2015)

Good, he's transferring school. He was probably too good for that school too.


----------



## SLB (Sep 16, 2015)

tbh, gassing up a 14 year old probably isn't a good idea. he has every right to seek legal actions, and i hope his settlement doesn't break the school's budget in half, but that should be an action he takes with the consultation of his family. not at the whims of social media. 

all these celebs acting like they care about zero-tolerance all of a sudden is a joke at best, and the fact that they feel the need to address it at all isn't a sobering thought. it just means this will fade into the night and never really receive national attention... like every single similar case before ahmed. 


either way, change schools, fam. good on ya.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 16, 2015)

This is horrible; how can people be so irrational? The fact that the boy's device had electronic circuitry does not make it an explosive device; there are so many electronic devices in existence today that I must question why the teachers automatically thought that the device was a bomb, rather than anything else. What is wrong with the world that people act in such a manner?


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2015)

THAT BOY HAS A FLIP PHONE, IT MUST BE A BOMB!

Oh wait he's white, nevermind!


----------



## Jagger (Sep 16, 2015)

Moody said:


> tbh, gassing up a 14 year old probably isn't a good idea. he has every right to seek legal actions, and i hope his settlement doesn't break the school's budget in half, but that should be an action he takes with the consultation of his family. not at the whims of social media.
> 
> all these celebs acting like they care about zero-tolerance all of a sudden is a joke at best, and the fact that they feel the need to address it at all isn't a sobering thought. it just means this will fade into the night and never really receive national attention... like every single similar case before ahmed.
> 
> ...


I pretty much agree. 

On the bright side, the kid will probably have a brighter future if he moves to a school more interested in his potential.


----------



## Savior (Sep 16, 2015)

It's a war on minorities in America. Black, Latino, Arab, Asian etc etc

Brutal times.


----------



## Ineffable (Sep 16, 2015)

Shit doesn't even resemble an explosive. The construction consists of a  circuit-card assembly that inputs into what I presume is the  chronometer. Nothing explosive was attached at all. If the  administration couldn't, and it's apparent that they could not, figure  out the mechanism, then why not simply ask a physics or engineering  teacher? That, or read a basic Anti-Terrorism guideline on what typical IEDs resemble and their operation. 

I swear that the intellectual requirements necessary to accomplish a  task in America are further and further diminishing. Bunch of morons  just sitting on their fat-asses collecting checks from the public,  contributing nothing but an increased culture of stupidity. And debt,  can't forget that.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 17, 2015)

This is shocking and appalling. This is horrible short-sightedness and stupidity.

They forgot to call the Bomb Squad.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 17, 2015)

Well the kid's got his 15 minutes of fame and locked in financially for life.


But I think it's time we send educators back to school.   Of all the stupid things we hear on the news of children being arrested, expelled, etc.  What ever happened to common sense?


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 17, 2015)

lelz


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2015)

You are really bad at hiding your bitterness.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 17, 2015)

I hope that boy becomes president.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nckRlLlyfec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Sep 17, 2015)

mega, you need time away from your computer.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 17, 2015)

Now, what would be interesting is that if he took a bomb to White House that looked exactly like that clock 



Just as planned.


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 17, 2015)

You guys are looking at this all wrong, this is actually a step up for police.
I mean, they didn't immediately shoot him after all 


on a side note, you really can't get a more stereotypical name than Ahmed Mohamed


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 17, 2015)

Marcelle.B said:


> They took him to a juvenile facility, interrogated him, wouldn't let him call his parents.



they're going down hard for this

like you could fuck around with all kinds of but we thought it was a bomb shit

you don't get off for this though.

unless the US is drastically different to us.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 17, 2015)

Somebody should've made a funny video about this already.


----------



## Amol (Sep 17, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> lelz



Whom you bribed to become a Mod?
Because I am pretty sure that intelligence is not your selling point.


----------



## Magicbullet (Sep 17, 2015)

General idiocy notwithstanding, this kid's got it made. The whole country (and in fact, world) knows he's smart now. He was invited to the WH at 14. His road's paved. Hopefully, he won't ditch the US for a more generous government.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 17, 2015)

Bring those back. Then people would see that not everything that is full of chips and wires are bombs.

Beside isn't cell phone often used as bomb?  Time to start busting every students and staffs for carrying potential bomb materials.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 17, 2015)

Why the school still suspsended him despite the evidence showing it was a clock and police acknowledged he said it was a clock, not a bomb?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 17, 2015)

I can understand mistaking a ticking sound for a bomb due to increased bombings, even wanting to examine it but clearly it would be a clock after examining it like the boy said, now a 14 year has a record for something he did not do, it will read "attempted terrorism" or "bomb making". This is discrimination for him being Muslim or just people being dumb. 



sadated_peon said:


> sounds like a very easy lawsuit. Bombs require explosives, and the only illegal part of a bomb is the explosive.
> No explosives were found, so they arrested him literally for having a clock/timer.
> 
> He should be able to use it to go to college, and leave these shitheads behind.



His silver lining hopefully.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 17, 2015)

I would use the money to go study abroad to give them a ultimate fuck you !

Plus, colleges are not as expensive compared to the US, even with paying international student tuitions.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2015)

I mean, if it *looks* like a fucking duck...


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Sep 17, 2015)

Bristol Palin, the failing model to abstinence, is livid about Obama inviting Ahmed Mohamed.





> In case you missed it.  The President invited Ahmed Mohamed to visit the White House to show the President his homemade clock.  The fourteen year old was arrested after someone reported that he was building a bomb.
> 
> This is the kind of stuff Obama needs to STAY out of. This encourages more racial strife that is already going on with the “Black Lives Matter” crowd and encourages victimhood.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2015)

ShiggyDiggyDoo said:


> I mean, if it *looks* like a fucking duck...



Are you seriously this stupid?


----------



## Enclave (Sep 17, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Are you seriously this stupid?



Do you really need an answer to that question?


----------



## sadated_peon (Sep 17, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Do you really need an answer to that question?



Yes, I am really interested in to see if someone has been able to get a retarded baboon to start using an internet forum. 

I think that would be a notable point in our history.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 17, 2015)

*Muslim teen Ahmed Mohamed creates clock, shows teachers, gets arrested*



> *Muslim teen Ahmed Mohamed creates clock, shows teachers, gets arrested*
> 
> _
> By Ashley Fantz, Steve Almasy and AnneClaire Stapleton, CNN
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2015)

u gotta be trollin


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 17, 2015)

Short on the draw, meine square.


----------



## sworder (Sep 17, 2015)

slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2015)

Holy shit, you're slow.


----------



## Son of Goku (Sep 17, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Holy shit, you're slow.



Yeah, seems we got that in common.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 17, 2015)

ShiggyDiggyDoo said:


> I mean, if it *looks* like a fucking duck...




what is it?


plane?

or

fish?

obviously a plane
because of



I am being sarcastic btw


----------



## Savior (Sep 17, 2015)

I make duplicates once in a while as well. It's ok.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Are you seriously this stupid?



Do you really find it hard to believe it could be mistaken for a bomb if bombs in suitcases are actually a thing? 

Let me ask you a question that I do not want you to avoid: The similarities are indeed there, right? 

And the point is that it's not a bomb, but it could've been mistaken for an actual suitcase bomb, and that this hysteria that he was profiled because he's a musloid is just ridiculous.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2015)

ShiggyDiggyDoo said:


> Do you really find it hard to believe it could be mistaken for a bomb if bombs in suitcases are actually a thing?
> 
> Let me ask you a question that I do not want you to avoid: The similarities are indeed there, right?
> 
> And the point is that it's not a bomb, but it could've been mistaken for an actual suitcase bomb, and that this hysteria that he was profiled because he's a musloid is just ridiculous.



One, it's a pencil case, much smaller than a briefcase. Second, the inner contents to anyone that has seen the inside of something as rudimentary as a digital clock would know what it is. Its contents are far more simpler than a suitcase bomb. People like you just look at the fact that they both have a circuitboard of some kind and try to use that as justification for prejudicial attitudes, because you are too ignorant or lazy to do any real thinking. 

To stupid people, maybe. 

That is just playing intentional ignorance. The only reason it was thought to be a bomb and he was held like he was is clearly due to his heritage. People like you are just trying to justify the stupidity and prejudice of the teacher and the authorities that questioned him based on truly pathetic reasoning. You could open up any digital device, point to the circuitboard and say "SEE IT LOOKS LIKE A BOMB".


----------



## Lucky7 (Sep 17, 2015)

The issue I take with this isn't necessarily their concern over its content. The thing does look suspect at first glance, not to mention that other seemingly harmless looking things have been used as a bomb (such as the pressure cooker used in the Boston Bombings). However, if they were really so concerned with this shit being a bomb, where's the bomb squad? Why is the "bomb" even still in the building (much less a teacher's fucking desk)? For that matter, why is _anyone_ still in the building, if this is such a serious and threatening situation? Shouldn't they have evacuated? There was just a bomb threat in one of my city's courts today, and they immediately evacuated the building. You're telling me they're not gonna do that with a school full of children? 

Furthermore, the police inspected and acknowledged that the shit was just a clock yet_ arrested_ him anyway? All of this only speaks to the obvious racial profiling and motivation behind their actions. I'm entirely sure that if some blonde haired, blue eyed kid white boy had come to school with the same thing, this would have never escalated to the degree it did.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 18, 2015)

Like I said, you could open any electronic device and show wires and circuitboard and claim WELL IT LOOKS LIKE A BOMB. It's playing and relying on, the ignorance of individuals that wouldn't know any better in order to justify prejudicial actions.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Sep 18, 2015)

Whoever thinks that look like a bomb never opened their computer in their lives.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2015)

Iunno, I keep thinking that the whole pencil case that makes it look like a bomb, the whole simple taking apart of a digital clock, etc seems more like his father's doing (he seems to have some political ambition). Feels like lil Mo here is a pawn. A pencil case really doesn't seem intuitive to me at all...for displaying this. I mean mostly people will use tupperware or similar plastic boxes because it's literally better and easier. I really hope I'm wrong about this, but kept irking me.


----------



## sworder (Sep 18, 2015)

Amol said:


> Whom you bribed to become a Mod?
> Because I am pretty sure that intelligence is not your selling point.



he's right tho

that's literally the work of a professional engineer. no way a beginner can make a digital clock so small in a soldered breadboard

he just took it apart


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2015)

sworder said:


> he's right tho
> 
> that's literally the work of a professional engineer. no way a beginner can make a digital clock so small in a soldered breadboard
> 
> he just took it apart


Well, kids his age are capable of good soldering, I won't contest that. But it's more than just the "professional looking" thing here, I think. It's just that it literally is a simple takedown of a bedside clock. When there's kids making actual awesome stuff eg.  , it's political pawns like this kid who end up gaining more traction with corporate bigwigs because drama and visibility. It's sad.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 18, 2015)

ShiggyDiggyDoo said:


> I mean, if it *looks* like a fucking duck...



sure it looks like a bomb

if your knowledge on bombs come from the movie speed


----------



## hammer (Sep 18, 2015)

not gonna lie I thought that was a desktop when you guys posted these pictures


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 18, 2015)

tari101190 said:


>



-Take apart LED clock and stuff it into a pencil case. Cord, duct tape, and all
-Take said clock to school for no apparent reason
-Teacher tells him to put it away but he doesn't for some reason
-Gets detained on the same grounds school children have for making gun signs with their fingers
-Somehow genius innovator American hero, gets invited to White House and free scholarships
-Wear the same NASA shirt in every interview
-By sheer coincidence his father is an ally of the genocidal president of Sudan and ran in the Islamist party in local elections

Yeah he's a real genius.

I think it was a bomb he just forgot the explosives.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 18, 2015)

You're trying so hard, it's really kind of pathetic.


----------



## sworder (Sep 18, 2015)

Garfield said:


> Well, kids his age are capable of good soldering, I won't contest that. But it's more than just the "professional looking" thing here, I think. It's just that it literally is a simple takedown of a bedside clock. When there's kids making actual awesome stuff eg.  , it's political pawns like this kid who end up gaining more traction with corporate bigwigs because drama and visibility. It's sad.



by professional I meant that it's clearly assembled in a factory. it's literally impossible to do that kind of work at home

and yeah, now that kid is the real deal


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 18, 2015)

Lets play a guessing game


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 18, 2015)

The butthurt is incredible. You are trying so desperately to justify your own prejudices. You are doing the exact same thing ShiggyDiggyDoo tried to do. You are attempting to assume and depend upon the ignorance of observers in a desperate bid to make your point and paint the prejudicial actions in a justified light.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 18, 2015)

Garfield said:


> Well, kids his age are capable of good soldering, I won't contest that. But it's more than just the "professional looking" thing here, I think. It's just that it literally is a simple takedown of a bedside clock. When there's kids making actual awesome stuff eg.  , it's political pawns like this kid who end up gaining more traction with corporate bigwigs because drama and visibility. It's sad.


That's...That's impressive as fuck.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Sep 18, 2015)

Sworder and Garfield are agreeing with an anti-Muslim a-hole who's downplaying this for giggles. You do know tech geeks love to tinker with electronics by taking it apart and putting it back then. The fact that he was able to do with care at a freshman level is impressive. His love for tech was discouraged by prejudice in our country. We are Americans and are proving to the kid that he has an opportunity to get higher. In fact, the kid's already got excellent grades meaning that we can't waste his potential.


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> <blah blah blah>



Holy shit, that's some hardcore pandering.




Garfield said:


> Well, kids his age are capable of good soldering, I won't contest that. But it's more than just the "professional looking" thing here, I think. It's just that it literally is a simple takedown of a bedside clock. When there's kids making actual awesome stuff eg.  , it's political pawns like this kid who end up gaining more traction with corporate bigwigs because drama and visibility. It's sad.



Maybe all the _actually_ creative people should try getting in trouble, too, then everyone will take pity on them.

Unless they're white males. 




Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> sure it looks like a bomb
> 
> if your knowledge on bombs come from the movie speed



The cop literally said that it looks like "a movie bomb."


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 18, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The butthurt is incredible. You are trying so desperately to justify your own prejudices.



Hey Seto check out my clock


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 18, 2015)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Sworder and Garfield are agreeing with an anti-Muslim a-hole who's downplaying this for giggles. You do know tech geeks love to tinker with electronics by taking it apart and putting it back then. The fact that he was able to do with care at a freshman level is impressive. His love for tech was discouraged by prejudice in our country. We are Americans and are proving to the kid that he has an opportunity to get higher. In fact, the kid's already got excellent grades meaning that we can't waste his potential.



It's really a stupid thing to focus on because I don't think anyone is pretending that he is the absolute best at what he is doing in his age group. You're always going to find those incredible prodigies, especially in this internet age. He's a bright kid heading on a good path, which is the point, but that just isn't enough for some people. They have to dissect and tear down every little thing and miss the point in turn.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 18, 2015)

I am with Police on this one. They took the right action. Now its time to post them in a Muslim country engineering university & the world will become a better place in the long run.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 18, 2015)

Do people not want to accept the side of the argument that thinks this clock might have some similarities to a bomb? I'm pretty sure the teacher wasn't thinking, "he's brown, its a bomb" and more along the lines of, "thats sketchy and looks like some bombs i see in movies and tv shows"

in the end I'm pretty sure this was all a hail mary by the dad to get all this exposure. The dad knew it didn't look like a clock, he also knew people play off stereotypes, so making  a suitcase with wires and giving it to his son to go to school with to get publicity sounds right up the alley of someone running for office in sudan. I don't blame the kid or the teachers, maybe the cops somewhat, but mainly the dad. That guy is probably a piece of shit who is pandering to the media right now(buying them pizzas and shit), just to get publicity and using his kid as the pawn. No one blames kids, right? Kids are always innocent. As we see here it worked.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2015)

Agreeing with Mega--on the point that this was literally just taking off a few screws, removing the casing and strapping on a battery connector at a weird place on the display driver (I wonder what happens if someone actually plugs a battery into it)--doesn't mean that I agree with him on the issue. My problem is that there's a strong stink that this was a manufactured issue. However, in the larger picture whether the manufacturing was necessary, in order to expose the very real and harmful racism of Texas citizens, is something I can't say for sure one way or another. Suffice to say that I don't -not- condone it because lol, it's obvious that these people are racist and I'm glad that -that- fact is getting attention. Just wishing it was because this kid was actually a genius.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 18, 2015)

Mega's right.

Again.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 18, 2015)

We also need to talk about what the point of a barely-portable suitcase LED clock would be when we have watches.

Not to mention nobody even uses watches anymore thanks to smart phones.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 18, 2015)

I may have a fucked up sense of humor but how ironic would it be if this kid does end up becoming a terrorist 

Or this was all a ploy so he could get invited to the white house and actually assassinate the president then


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> We also need to talk about what the point of a barely-portable suitcase LED clock would be when we have watches.
> 
> Not to mention nobody even uses watches anymore thanks to smart phones.


I mean I'm embarrassed I'm agreeing with someone who makes stupid posts like this...on any small subset of a matter...


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm not stupid, I'm a genius innovator who deserves to go to the white house and MIT. Didn't you see my gun-clock?


----------



## sworder (Sep 18, 2015)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Sworder and Garfield are agreeing with an anti-Muslim a-hole who's downplaying this for giggles. You do know tech geeks love to tinker with electronics by taking it apart and putting it back then. The fact that he was able to do with care at a freshman level is impressive. His love for tech was discouraged by prejudice in our country. We are Americans and are proving to the kid that he has an opportunity to get higher. In fact, the kid's already got excellent grades meaning that we can't waste his potential.



please

he said it he put it together in 20 minutes, with alarm and everything! 
he's told not to show it around to other teachers
starts beeping in the middle of the class
takes it out and shows it around anyway
is told it looks like a bomb, because it actually kind of does

then out of wild coincidence, the alarm is set to ring during class and turns out daddy is a politician?

how the hell is this not planned? let's not be gullible now. what would be the point of him showing off some clock that he literally did not make because it's physically impossible to make it in 20 minutes before class?


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2015)

Goova said:


> Do people not want to accept the side of the argument that thinks this clock might have some similarities to a bomb? I'm pretty sure the teacher wasn't thinking, "he's brown, its a bomb" and more along the lines of, "thats sketchy and looks like some bombs i see in movies and tv shows"
> 
> in the end I'm pretty sure this was all a hail mary by the dad to get all this exposure. The dad knew it didn't look like a clock, he also knew people play off stereotypes, so making  a suitcase with wires and giving it to his son to go to school with to get publicity sounds right up the alley of someone running for office in sudan. I don't blame the kid or the teachers, maybe the cops somewhat, but mainly the dad. That guy is probably a piece of shit who is pandering to the media right now(buying them pizzas and shit), just to get publicity and using his kid as the pawn. No one blames kids, right? Kids are always innocent. As we see here it worked.



The argument starts to lose validity when the police didn't take *any* precautions, whatsoever, in regards to the bomb. They kept it on the premises the entire time, there was no bomb squad present, the faculty and students were still around... if they really were that concerned, if they thought it was a bomb, why would they basically do everything possible to keep everyone in danger?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 18, 2015)

Garfield said:


> Agreeing with Mega--on the point that this was literally just taking off a few screws, removing the casing and strapping on a battery connector at a weird place on the display driver (I wonder what happens if someone actually plugs a battery into it)--doesn't mean that I agree with him on the issue. My problem is that there's a strong stink that this was a manufactured issue. However, in the larger picture whether the manufacturing was necessary, in order to expose the very real and harmful racism of Texas citizens, is something I can't say for sure one way or another. Suffice to say that I don't -not- condone it because lol, it's obvious that these people are racist and I'm glad that -that- fact is getting attention. Just wishing it was because this kid was actually a genius.



I still feel like it's ridiculous to fixate on whether or not he's a genius right now or not. He's a kid, so he still has a long way to go more than likely whatever he wants to do. It is just that unfortunately, that (him being a genius or not and the skillset needed to make the clock) was a matter types like Mega clung to because their own prejudices were not affirmed in this story, on top of a failure to justify their prejudice to others. So they just went to something else to rip into the kid over. So it has that taint to it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 18, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> The argument starts to use validity when the police didn't take *any* precautions, whatsoever, in regards to the bomb. They kept it on the premises the entire time, there was no bomb squad present, the faculty and students were still around... if they really were that concerned, if they thought it was a bomb, why would they basically do everything possible to keep everyone in danger?



Huh? What point are you making exactly? Do you know there thought process? Do you know the turn of events that happened specifically with regards to their knowledge of the device? I mean, I don't, so why don't you inform me on exactly what you're implying


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 18, 2015)

Garfield said:


> I mean I'm embarrassed I'm agreeing with someone who makes stupid posts like this...on any small subset of a matter...



Maybe drinking too much coffee is making you one.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I still feel like it's ridiculous to fixate on whether or not he's a genius right now or not. He's a kid, so he still has a long way to go more than likely whatever he wants to do. It is just that unfortunately, that (him being a genius or not and the skillset needed to make the clock) was a matter types like Mega clung to because their own prejudices were not affirmed in this story, on top of a failure to justify their prejudice to others. So they just went to something else to rip into the kid over. So it has that taint to it.


Seto, I have no qualms with him being the face of anti-racism, in a similar fashion to malala thing. The issue here is that he's become the face of "maker" movement, genius, and creativity because that's the narrative this family and media has propagated. "I MADE this clock". No he didn't make it. He didn't make even a tiny itsy bitsy morsel of it. He really didn't put much intelligence into it compared to a shitload of other kids who are way more deserving of being the face of the hacker and maker movements. I've been a tinkerer my whole life, so that's why it bugs me. Yeah in some ways it's salty, but it's justified saltiness :/


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2015)

Goova said:


> Huh? What point are you making exactly? Do you know there thought process? Do you know the turn of events that happened specifically with regards to their knowledge of the device? I mean, I don't, so why don't you inform me on exactly what you're implying



I'm not _implying_ anything because it's all right there in plain language. I'm sorry if the point of police officers supposedly doing something in defense of innocents doing _nothing_ that they're supposed to is something that evades you.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 18, 2015)

That is stupid, but if the dad really did that as you claim. Then he is a genius, he essentialy mocked the police department and is now settled for life while making his kid look like a hero and victim.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 18, 2015)

Garfield said:


> Seto, I have no qualms with him being the face of anti-racism, in a similar fashion to malala thing. The issue here is that he's become the face of "maker" movement, genius, and creativity because that's the narrative this family and media has propagated. "I MADE this clock". No he didn't make it. He didn't make even a tiny itsy bitsy morsel of it. He really didn't put much intelligence into it compared to a shitload of other kids who are way more deserving of being the face of the hacker and maker movements. I've been a tinkerer my whole life, so that's why it bugs me. Yeah in some ways it's salty, but it's justified saltiness :/



I know your position on the discrimination matter. Your complaints are legitimate, some of the rhetoric in regard to the individual is always going to be overblown when issues like this pop up. That's where the town really fucked up. The kid is going to see a lot of opportunities he didn't before more than likely, and maybe down the road he will refine his skills. I'm just saying you have people latching on to it simply as a means to simply tear the kid down as the next best thing in their heads since they don't have their prejudicial attitudes fed into as opposed to any actual concern over the matters you're expressing.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 18, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> I'm not _implying_ anything because it's all right there in plain language. I'm sorry if the point of police officers supposedly doing something in defense of innocents doing _nothing_ that they're supposed to is something that evades you.



Apparently you don't know what implying, the word, means, because you're still implying something. How about you spell it out for me just exactly what you mean


----------



## Punished Pathos (Sep 18, 2015)

Goova said:


> I may have a fucked up sense of humor but how ironic would it be if this kid does end up becoming a terrorist



Don't you get it?
That could happen, that's why 9/11 happened.
To promote fear towards Muslim folks.
Then when they are discriminated against, they have Al-Quada/ISIS to turn to should they feel disenfranchised.

Americans, nearly every citizen in the western world has fallen for the paranoia. 

Yet many of you don't know that our Politicians and government funded some of the terrorists we are fighting today.
Did anyone see that picture of John MicCain with the leaders of now ISIS?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2015)

The bad comes with the good. Yeah I agree, I won't really complain about it much, after all the racism is the larger more prominent issue in US right now I guess.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 18, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Lets play a guessing game



mega the clock wouldn't even resemble any of those pictures if it wasn't taken apart

a bunch of circuitry and an LED display doesn't make it a bomb


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 18, 2015)

Garfield said:


> The bad comes with the good. Yeah I agree, I won't really complain about it much, after all the racism is the larger more prominent issue in US right now I guess.



This mindset is so stupid. People are more outraged by any form of racism today than some periods of time where there was an insane amount of racism everywhere. Nowadays a single racist person will stay on the airwaves for weeks, months, even years. Literally everybody back in the day was pretty much totally racist. Pockets of racism exist and will always exist, and the only reason people like you think it's such a big fucking issue is because it's all they see on CNN or whatever site you go to. What this big outlash against even a tiny amount of racism is doing to this country is creating a bunch of people who are so cynical after hearing it so much and becoming tired of the dumb shit they hear and get patronized for they just ignore any actual racism or become racists themselves just out of fucking spite. Liberals always shoot themselves in the foot(thats why they try to ban guns)


----------



## Goom (Sep 18, 2015)

You guys are retarded if you think the inner workings of a digital clock inside a small pencil case looks like a bomb.  I bet most of you looked at the picture and thought it was a brief case too lol...

HURR DUUR THERE WIRES MUST BE BOMB

Meanwhile there's no explosives in the pencil case...

Also if that pencil case was closed you would just see a pencil case with a digital clock readout on the outside, no wires visible.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 18, 2015)

Goom said:


> You guys are retarded if you think the inner workings of a digital clock inside a small pencil case looks like a bomb.  I bet most of you looked at the picture and thought it was a brief case too lol...
> 
> HURR DUUR THERE WIRES MUST BE BOMB
> 
> ...



Clearly it explodes via Jihadi Magic, it's the most sensible explanation.

Seriously, the nerve on these guys. "It's a clock, he told everyone it was a clock but we maintain it was a hoax bomb cause we said so and so our arrest is totally legit and lawsuit-proof". It's fucking desperate as shit.


----------



## Tarot (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm seeing some dumb ideas being thrown around. Are common teachers supposed to be well trained bomb specialists? My school had specific rules against bringing home-made electronics because most people aren't gonna know the difference between some random electronic tool you made in your basement or a bomb. The procedural seems fishy, but police incompetence is pretty common.


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2015)

Death Arcana said:


> I'm seeing some dumb ideas being thrown around. Are common teachers supposed to be well trained bomb specialists? My school had specific rules against bringing home-made electronics because most people aren't gonna know the difference between some random electronic tool you made in your basement or a bomb. The procedural seems fishy, but police incompetence is pretty common.



"Police are dumb so that makes this okay."


----------



## Tarot (Sep 18, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> "Police are dumb so that makes this okay."


"I can post strawmans, so shitposting is okay."
 but no. I'm just against jumping on the anti-racism zealotry, when most people really don't know much of what really happened.


----------



## hammer (Sep 18, 2015)

what we know is they called it a bomb but did not call a bomb squad and did not evacuate the school and left it on school


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2015)

All the idiots here acting like the police were defending someone... 

They left the damn "bomb" in the classroom  and didn't treat the thing like a bomb threat. They just concentrated on arresting and harassing the kid.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 18, 2015)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Why the school still suspsended him despite the evidence showing it was a clock and police acknowledged he said it was a clock, not a bomb?



Same reason 5 year old got expelled for bringing a tiny 1 cm plastic LEGO gun. Dumb zero tolerance rule.  They need to ban zero-tolerance and have some leeway in deciding if the item were real or not, if the person intended to cause panic or was just unlucky, etc before dishing out suspension or expulsion.

People who still stand behind zero tolerance are all idiots.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 18, 2015)

Empathy friend. Do you feel it?


----------



## BashFace (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol simple from what I can tell. Kid/Muslim brings a clock to school to show teachers, pulls it out in plain sight for teachers to see and possibly to gloat.(obviously a mastermind terrorist attack) 

Then the teachers get hysteric because he is Muslim(if he was white they would have been surprised he could even put a clock together) and calls the police. 

It would have seemed way too innocuous to seem like a terrorist attack motivated by violence and yeah I don't believe the solution is to call the police every time a kid brings an invention into school that remotely resembles anything with a wire.

Otherwise expect heaps of kids to be arrested and no terrorists to be caught. I'm being serious, point out one instance where a child terrorist had appeared that innocuous in a stunt or grabbed a bomb and asked teachers to inspect it so he could show off. 

Seriously, even the debates and justification here are garbage.

I care more that he's a kid than a Muslim but if he wasn't a Muslim than he wouldn't have been arrested. I'm sure of it. I've made hammers in metal work at school only like 8 years ago and if I had of wanted to bring it back to school and show teachers they would've encouraged my enthusiasm although I could have smashed the teacher and any of my classmates over the head with it. If you're Muslim however and you have a watch inside of a pencil case you're a terrorist. Shit I would just never see trouble for, because I'm white. 

I remember in Tafe for IT we had to take apart computers even. I'm sure kids would have brought to school and taken home computer parts with wires and chips and all kinds of shit everywhere. I actually had a white friend who would go to peoples places to fix and install computer parts but if he was Muslim he would have been less likely to even earn a dollar. 

Don't resort to pettiness within the semantics of this shit or claim ambiguity to be at fault in your circumstances its clear what happened. He is even getting invited to the white house because of how badly they fucked up.

The lunch box semantics had more justification than this shit. It can't be compared to the Boston bombers and 9/11 its just strawman.

Whats next? Not allowed to bring watches or mobile phones to school? As technology becomes more evolved and accessible we can't become more intolerable we have to become more rational. This shit is just insane if it is some kind of debate.


----------



## Amol (Sep 18, 2015)

Bashface solos these noobs


----------



## BashFace (Sep 18, 2015)

Amol said:


> Bashface solos these noobs



I know right.  THANKS FRIEND!!!!!  

I bet that most of it is all about weak rep too. 

It always is.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Bender (Sep 18, 2015)

*Bristol Palin Slams Obama For Inviting Ahmed Mohamed To The White House*



> Bristol Palin, former reality television star and daughter of former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin (R), criticized President Barack Obama for inviting a Muslim teenager to the White House after he was arrested for bringing a homemade clock to school.
> 
> Ahmed Mohamed, a 9th grader at MacArthur High School in Irving, Texas, was arrested on Wednesday and asked if he tried "to make a bomb" after showing a homemade clock to a teacher. Later in the day, Obama tweeted at Ahmed and invited him to the White House:
> 
> ...






So I guess it's a gene thing to be a dipshit and a bitch in Palin's family.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 18, 2015)

tari101190 said:


>



May your ability to take apart clocks then duct tape them into boxes carry you to your 72 virgins. Ahmed. Inshallah


----------



## SLB (Sep 18, 2015)

is bristol the one that championed pro-life bullshit and ended up having two kids out of wedlock?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 18, 2015)

Moody said:


> is bristol the one that championed pro-life bullshit and ended up having two kids out of wedlock?



Why don't you Google search that question and find out.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 18, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> May your ability to take apart clocks then duct tape them into boxes carry you to your 72 virgins. Ahmed. Inshallah



Yeah no.

I did an electrical engineering class while at uni (before I left for a bit and switched majors due to health issues) and its pretty consistent with a home made one. Albeit probably bit more store parts then a pure boarded one like so.



If he had bought and disassembled and duct taped it it would be far more compact than his because less parts, less weight, easier to ship from China, etc.



His though is a bit more simplistic than sayyy this one


 because he probably cut out a few steps. Like that boxy thing in the middle there of his looks like it could be a PC's internal clock and he just adapted that to make it into a functioning clock clock.



Even so, that is a pretty damn good bit of engineering for a 14 year old.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 18, 2015)

People are impressed at this 14 year old kid making a digital clock. Some even went & said his dad made it & used his son as political tool. Did people forget Taylor Wilson?


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2015)

tari101190 said:


>



I'm sure he's off to steal the spot of some white kid that's actually skillful and intelligent because reparations.


----------



## Bender (Sep 18, 2015)

Moody said:


> is bristol the one that championed pro-life bullshit and ended up having two kids out of wedlock?



I think only one kid. She got knocked up by some dumb schmoe from Alaska. Ya know, someone equally as stupid as Sarah Palin's husband..


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 18, 2015)

i can understand the initial assumption that its a bomb but the moment the kid told cops its a clock they should have stopped there and moved on...


----------



## Hwon (Sep 19, 2015)

The question isn't about whether the box was suspicious.  One could certainly make the argument that it was, but when they escalated the situation and start harassing the kid after inspecting the box it was obvious that in their ignorance the only thing they were going on was that the device was attached to a brown boy named Mohamed.

I went to an engineering school program in high school.  I brought similar things too and from school all the time regularly for my assignments.  I know for a fact that a huge number of students every year participate in F.I.R.S.T robotics and would necessarily have them carrying much more sinister looking devices than his little pencil box clock.  Funny how we don't have a huge number of well off white kids in these programs getting arrested and suspended for school for "bomb-like" devices.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 19, 2015)

Bender said:


> *Bristol Palin Slams Obama For Inviting Ahmed Mohamed To The White House*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....who the fuck would name their kid Bristol ?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2015)

dummy plug said:


> i can understand the initial assumption that its a bomb but the moment the kid told cops its a clock they should have stopped there and moved on...



Fuck no, they shouldn't.

They should have called the ATF. I've seen the photo, and I can totally understand someone flipping their lids over that.

Of course, if it wasn't election year, that kid would have gotten a "kid, get real, for real" lecture and everyone would get on with their lives, but since hillary and bernie are out an about, Ahmed is now the new pussy riot


----------



## Hwon (Sep 19, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Fuck no, they shouldn't.
> 
> They should have called the ATF. I've seen the photo, and I can totally understand someone flipping their lids over that.
> 
> Of course, if it wasn't election year, that kid would have gotten a "kid, get real, for real" lecture and everyone would get on with their lives, but since hillary and bernie are out an about, Ahmed is now the new pussy riot



Except they called no one but the police.  

- They didn't evacuate the school.
- They didn't remove the box from the school.
- They opened and inspected the box themselves.
- They had the box near him while they questioned him.

So again the only thing that seem to concern them was that a brown boy named Mohamed had brought it to school.

BTW it isn't an election year.


----------



## Tarot (Sep 19, 2015)

Enough of this "sad brown arab boy narrative". Within the last years, we also had a kid suspended for shaping a pop tart like a gun and a girl expelled for her chemistry project sparking during a science fair. People are paranoid nowadays, and its also likely that the police may have thought this was a prank since the clock starting beeping in the middle of the class day for some reason, which is still warrant for an arrest, like pulling a false fire alarm. The problem is that the actual reporting for this is a huge inconsistent clusterfuck, so we barely know what actually transpired. Instead of people inquiring about the actual facts, we just have a bunch of posturing and patting themselves on the back for not doing anything.


----------



## Mansali (Sep 19, 2015)

> Bill Maher defends arrest of Ahmed Mohamed
> By Bradford Richardson
> 4K368
> 487
> ...



http://thehill.com/blogs/in-the-know/254298-bill-maher-defends-arrest-of-ahmed-mohamed

This was the perfect opportunity for Bill Maher to be like "when we criticize Islam we are talking about the religion and holy book not discriminating against the people. Now this is real discrimination.....". But no he just had to make a fool of himself and fall into the trap of people wanting to prove that he is a bigot.

Bill Maher did a great thing about bringing up the story of the kid who is slated to be killed in SaudiArabia and he could have brought that topic up in a way better way instead of trying to play down the injustice that took place in his own country. 

Both Sam Harris and Richard Dawkins have supported this kid but Bill Maher just had to act so frustrating. When he talked about the incident regarding Donald Trump and the question he received at the town hall, he emphasized the thing about the guy talking about Obama being a Muslim and did not explicitly state that the guy also thought the solution was to get rid of the Muslims.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 19, 2015)

Bill Maher has became an embarrassment. He's a bigot through and through.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 19, 2015)

stunning and brave


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 19, 2015)

>Muslim getting handouts because PC

Just another average day


----------



## Azula (Sep 19, 2015)

Is that a guy's thumb in the corner next to his clock?, how does one equate such a tiny thing to suitcase bombs


----------



## SLB (Sep 19, 2015)

Even sam harris defended the kid? Wow, bill.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 19, 2015)

megatriggeredson


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 19, 2015)

Megaharrison, why are you such a bigotted ASSHOLE now?


----------



## Soca (Sep 19, 2015)

It's a gag he unintentionally didn't mean to have permanently stick and now he's just rollig with it


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 20, 2015)

Marcelle.B said:


> It's a gag he unintentionally didn't mean to have permanently stick and now he's just rollig with it


----------



## EJ (Sep 20, 2015)

Yeah, it's like he became a paraody of himself. That's the best example to use for him.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 20, 2015)

I should add "became a parody of himself to the list of Fedora Facts:


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> Is that a guy's thumb in the corner next to his clock?, how does one equate such a tiny thing to suitcase bombs



that's a picture you moron


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2015)

Microsoft gave that poor kid a Microsoft Band? Why don't they just put him back in jail?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 20, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> I should add "became a parody of himself to the list of Fedora Facts:



You're only making his point.


----------



## SLB (Sep 20, 2015)

Mega you have completely lost your marbles, fam.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 20, 2015)

Stunning and brave. A true innovator.



Moody said:


> Mega you have completely lost your marbles, fam.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 21, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> The best kind of silver lining.



Figures he gets all that free shit. The current President of Microsoft is an Arab.


----------



## Tarot (Sep 21, 2015)

Get free shit for being mildly victimized: America!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2015)

Mansali said:


> http://thehill.com/blogs/in-the-know/254298-bill-maher-defends-arrest-of-ahmed-mohamed
> 
> This was the perfect opportunity for Bill Maher to be like "when we criticize Islam we are talking about the religion and holy book not discriminating against the people. Now this is real discrimination.....". But no he just had to make a fool of himself and fall into the trap of people wanting to prove that he is a bigot.
> 
> ...



The thing is that you could make a good case for treating it like a bomb...if the police had treated it like a bomb. They weren't wrong in thinking the thing looked suspicious, how many people know what real bombs look like, but they looked more like bigots for just concentrating on the kid and not handling the threat. Had it been a bomb it still could have killed everyone in the school while they were trying to fuck with brown people.


----------



## BashFace (Sep 21, 2015)

Dude wrote a cartoon capturing my whole life. 

I'll never be the person I want to be, I just have to resort to being the person I'm known as being. 

I'm not even sad or anythin. 

Honestly.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 21, 2015)

Hwon said:


> Except they called no one but the police.



Of course not. The police calls the ATF, or their in house expert, if they have one, someone with a functional understanding of electrotecnics.

Maybe the engineering teacher that told Ahmed NOT TO WALK AROUND WITH THAT SHIT BECAUSE IT LOOKS LIKE A BOMB

Then *they* decide whether or not that's a bomb, not whatever the poor fucking sixth grade english teacher happened to run across it



> So again the only thing that seem to concern *me *was that a brown boy named Mohamed had brought it to school.



Fixed it for you 


> BTW it isn't an election year.



Yeah, but it's en election cycle with both primaries flying hard right now



Seto Kaiba said:


> You're only making his point.



Yeah, that one too. Also, "I have been an atheist since I was 8 years old" and "M'lady"


----------



## sadated_peon (Sep 21, 2015)

Man, the criticism of this kid is just getting strange. 

"It looks exactly like a bomb!"
This one is fucking strange to me. It looks nothing like a bomb. A circuit board, wires, screen and transformer could only be confused with a bomb if you have absolutely no understanding of electronics. 

If he had brought a store bought clock to school, and a teacher had opened it up. It would have had the exact same (or very similar components)

The fact that you are too fucking stupid to understand simple electronics is not grounds to arrest people. 

-

"This kid just took apart a store bought clock, and put it in another case."
So this one I am more sympathetic to. It was first reported that he built this clock. As in bought components separately and assembled them ( soldered the connections and such, he even is shown with soldering iron in video ). 
If he is just transferring it to a new case, that's not really that impressive.
But it's still better than most. 

But if you believe this. Then all your really saying is that you don't like how MS, White house, FB and others praised him for the clock. Which seem really fucking petty. 
See  for reference. 

Also, if you believe this. That all he did was take apart a store bought clock, then how can you justify the school and polices actions. 
If you know it's "just a store bought clock", then they arrested him for having "Just a store bought clock". 

"He just brought a clock he BOUGHT into school, and he should be arrested for it." - people who irrationaly hate


----------



## Tarot (Sep 21, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> Man, the criticism of this kid is just getting strange.
> 
> "It looks exactly like a bomb!"
> This one is fucking strange to me. It looks nothing like a bomb. A circuit board, wires, screen and transformer could only be confused with a bomb if you have absolutely no understanding of electronics.
> ...


Yes because every fucking english teacher is gonna be knowledgeable enough on electronics enough to tell a bomb apart from other home-made electronics. By your logic, if it was real bomb, the teacher still shouldn't call the police immediately because they're not quite sure, even if it means risking the safety of the school. Are you serious?


----------



## sadated_peon (Sep 21, 2015)

Death Arcana said:


> Yes because every fucking english teacher is gonna be knowledgeable enough on electronics enough to tell a bomb apart from other home-made electronics.


Yes, I expect that an English teacher to be able to tell the difference between a bomb and homemade electronics. 

I except everyone to be able to identify the components that make up a clock (something you use EVERY DAY OF YOUR LIFE), and if you CAN'T, then I expect you not to use your ignorance as an excuse. 



Death Arcana said:


> By your logic, if it was real bomb, the teacher still shouldn't call the police immediately because they're not quite sure, even if it means risking the safety of the school. Are you serious?


WTF? How the hell is "You should know the different between a bomb and a clock" mean that the teacher shouldn't say anything if it was a bomb!

If you don't know, then go ask another teacher, like for example the engineering teacher who he first showed the clock to. 

If the teacher didn't know that a cellphone wasn't a bomb, would you be fine with arresting the kid? How about empty wooden box? A wrist watch? LA light sneakers?

How fucking ignorant does this teacher need to be before you stop sending kids to jail?


----------



## sworder (Sep 21, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> Yes, I expect that an English teacher to be able to tell the difference between a bomb and homemade electronics.
> 
> I except everyone to be able to identify the components that make up a clock (something you use EVERY DAY OF YOUR LIFE), and if you CAN'T, then I expect you not to use your ignorance as an excuse.
> 
> ...



you're showing your ignorance

there's people that can't even change their facebook profile picture and you expect them to know what's inside a clock

and why are you blaming the teacher for the kid's arrest? she's not a cop bro


----------



## sadated_peon (Sep 21, 2015)

sworder said:


> you're showing your ignorance
> 
> there's people that can't even change their facebook profile picture and you expect them to know what's inside a clock


YES! I have no idea why technological illiteracy is acceptable. 



sworder said:


> and why are you blaming the teacher for the kid's arrest? she's not a cop bro


Because the teacher felt the need to call the cops, then once any pretense of it being a bomb was gone. Justified the call that it was "Bomb Hoax" because of their own ignorance.


----------



## Takahashi (Sep 21, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> I except everyone to be able to identify the components that make up a clock (something you use EVERY DAY OF YOUR LIFE), and if you CAN'T, then I expect you not to use your ignorance as an excuse.



Except you don't take apart clocks in your everyday life.  I know how to use this laptop, I have no fucking clue how to build one, or what makes it operate the way it does. 

That's an absurd standard to hold people to when their specialized profession is not facilitated in *any way *by that knowledge.  Somehow you've come to the conclusion that it's unacceptable for anyone -- no matter how far removed from the necessity of that knowledge -- to not have an understanding of it.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 21, 2015)

I actually know how to make'em, because of the branch of engineering I'm in, (In fact, the subject is the topic of no less than three of my courses, and quite a few seminars) and allow me to state this with the utmost expertise the heart of the matter:


CALL THE POLICE


BUT IT'S NOT THE TYPE OF SHIT THE AVERAGE PERSON OUGHT TO KNOW

A middle school bitch teaching 9th grade home ec AIN'T QUALIFIED TO DO SHIT OTHER THAN CALL THE POLICE

Those other kids in her class? THEM'S MY KIDS. BITCH, CALL THE POLICE AND GO FUCKING TEACH STATE CAPITOLS AND SHIT OUTSIDE



> like for example the engineering teacher who he first showed the clock to.



Who told him NOT TO CARRY THAT SHIT AROUND because SHIT LOOKS LIKE A BOMB


----------



## Morglay (Sep 21, 2015)

When I was in school we actually had a class on building clocks/lamps, had to design the look and do the basic circuitry including soldering and shit. England training terrorists confirmed.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 21, 2015)

The school did not even call a bomb squad and left that damn thing in the school after arresting the kid!

If they were so concerned it was a bomb, they would have investigated the "bomb" and verify that it is one or not BEFORE arresting the boy in handcuffs!!!!


----------



## sadated_peon (Sep 22, 2015)

Takahashi said:


> Except you don't take apart clocks in your everyday life.  I know how to use this laptop, I have no fucking clue how to build one, or what makes it operate the way it does.


Specifically a clock, no. But you should know enough about the electronics you use every day of your life to understand that a circuit board and wires are not only used in bombs. 

But I really feel you should know how a computer operates!


Takahashi said:


> That's an absurd standard to hold people to when their specialized profession is not facilitated in *any way *by that knowledge.  Somehow you've come to the conclusion that it's unacceptable for anyone -- no matter how far removed from the necessity of that knowledge -- to not have an understanding of it.


It may not help them in their job, but not all knowledge in life goes to support your profession. 

I believe that it is a problem when you lack of knowledge causes you to have other people arrested over your ignorance. 



Banhammer said:


> I actually know how to make'em, because of the branch of engineering I'm in, (In fact, the subject is the topic of no less than three of my courses, and quite a few seminars) and allow me to state this with the utmost expertise the heart of the matter:
> 
> 
> CALL THE POLICE
> ...



So if I brought an actually store bought clock to school. (let say I was going to fix it for an engineering project.) and a teacher saw it. 
You believe that they should call the police.




Banhammer said:


> Who told him NOT TO CARRY THAT SHIT AROUND because SHIT LOOKS LIKE A BOMB


Or knew how stupid the rest of his co-workers were idiots.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 22, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> So if I brought an actually store bought clock to school. (let say I was going to fix it for an engineering project.) and a teacher saw it.
> You believe that they should call the police.



I don't know, if I brought this home made screw driver to shop class, would you call the police?





> Or knew how stupid the rest of his co-workers were.



An absurdly condescending attitude to your colleagues will only serve you well in your life


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 22, 2015)

Only white american kids massacre school kids anyway.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 22, 2015)

Question for Americans:

Isn't science fair a thing and kids occasionally show up with some shit like gears and wires and stuff (even if they're toasters or some socket experiments). Wouldn't this be identifiable like the clock incident?

Granted its not science fair but you get the point I'm trying to ask.

Not saying they should be tech experts or a bit knowledgeable, just genuinely curious.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 22, 2015)

So hypothetical question: if I bring a normal looking laptop it is OK but if I transplant laptop gut to a notebook or large case, it becomes a bomb even if it still runs like a notebook?

I still think we need to bring back corny see-through electronics so people could see that electronics =/= bomb.


----------



## Gain (Sep 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SQHZ0kAInxY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## stream (Sep 22, 2015)

If they had really thought it was a bomb, they should have evacuated the school right away. If they didn't think it was a bomb, they should have done nothing.

And if they thought (like some have claimed since) that the kid was deliberately bringing a clock that looked like a bomb as a hoax in order to get himself suspended and get famous, all the while repeating that it's a clock, they should get their head examined.

In the first place, it's a problem when a teacher, seeing a 14-year-old kid with a mechanism of an unknown nature, assumes directly that it's a bomb, _just because he can't tell for sure that it's not a bomb_.


----------



## Takahashi (Sep 22, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> Specifically a clock, no. But you should know enough about the electronics you use every day of your life to understand that a circuit board and wires *are not only used in bombs*.



Sure, but they can be.  Why not air on the side of caution when Americans, and schools in particular, are on the twitchy side when it comes to terrorist-related acts?  Should they have quietly found an expert and consulted with them before calling the police?  If it was a bomb, they could all be dead.  Whether you think they *should *have knowledge on this or not doesn't change the fact that they didn't.



> But I really feel you should know how a computer operates!



If it were up to me, I'd know a hell of a lot about everything.  There simply aren't enough hours in the day to have a strong, well-rounded knowledge base on subjects that aren't used in your day-to-day life.  It's the reason we specialize in the first place.



> It may not help them in their job, but not all knowledge in life goes to support your profession.



Of course, but we're all ignorant if you want to get specific.  I have no doubt that I would shake my head at your lack of knowledge concerning subjects I know a lot about, and vice-versa.  Everyone voices frustration with the general public's lack of knowledge in their area of expertise.  The problem is that there are too many areas and too many things to know for it to be reasonable for you to expect it.  You can say that it's "basic" or "fundamental", but we all say that when confronted with someone's ignorance.  Let's not ignore our own.



> I believe that it is a problem when you lack of knowledge causes you to have other people arrested over your ignorance.



Schools have no-tolerance policies for this kind of thing.  Calling the police was fine, neglecting to bring the bomb squad and his seemingly suspect arrest are not.  Granted, we don't have all the details either.  Some claim that he was adamant that it was just a clock, others say that he didn't defend himself at all and that led to more suspicion.


----------



## sadated_peon (Sep 23, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> I don't know, if I brought this home made screw driver to shop class, would you call the police?


.... no?



Banhammer said:


> An absurdly condescending attitude to your colleagues will only serve you well in your life


considering how things played out, it was accurate. 



Takahashi said:


> Sure, but they can be.  Why not air on the side of caution when Americans, and schools in particular, are on the twitchy side when it comes to terrorist-related acts?  Should they have quietly found an expert and consulted with them before calling the police?  If it was a bomb, they could all be dead.  Whether you think they *should *have knowledge on this or not doesn't change the fact that they didn't.


Fine, error on the side of caution. 
But don't assume wrong doing based on your own ignorance. 



Takahashi said:


> If it were up to me, I'd know a hell of a lot about everything.  There simply aren't enough hours in the day to have a strong, well-rounded knowledge base on subjects that aren't used in your day-to-day life.  It's the reason we specialize in the first place.


Yes, there are enough hours in the day to know the basics of a computer. Every person in this country relies on computers for their survival. 

This isn't out of the question, and I hate the fact that you are trying to excuse people ignorance. We as a society are better than that. 


Takahashi said:


> Of course, but we're all ignorant if you want to get specific.  I have no doubt that I would shake my head at your lack of knowledge concerning subjects I know a lot about, and vice-versa.  Everyone voices frustration with the general public's lack of knowledge in their area of expertise.  The problem is that there are too many areas and too many things to know for it to be reasonable for you to expect it.  You can say that it's "basic" or "fundamental", but we all say that when confronted with someone's ignorance.  Let's not ignore our own.



I am not asking that people know how to build a design a circuit board or even how to solder one up. I am simply asking that they can recognize that it is a part of most electronics!

Common knowledge is just that, common. 



Takahashi said:


> Schools have no-tolerance policies for this kind of thing.  Calling the police was fine, neglecting to bring the bomb squad and his seemingly suspect arrest are not.  Granted, we don't have all the details either.  Some claim that he was adamant that it was just a clock, others say that he didn't defend himself at all and that led to more suspicion.


Zero tolerance for clocks? Since when?

When they were told it wasn't a bomb (probably by another teacher) They used the fact they thought it was a bomb (based on their own ignorance) to accuse the kid of a bomb hoax. 

"This looked like a bomb to me because I am ignorant, so if I was fooled then it was his fault for tricking me"


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Sep 23, 2015)

Bomb Squad has never been called you dipshits.


----------



## Takahashi (Sep 23, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> Fine, error on the side of caution.
> But don't assume wrong doing based on your own ignorance.



Glad we agree.



> Yes, there are enough hours in the day to know the basics of a computer.



Great, now instead of selectively placing importance on computers alone, factor in every other piece of basic knowledge in all fields in which it could potentially affect someone's life in some capacity.

That was my point.  All of us with knowledge in particular areas consider it important and something that the average person *should* know, but that's not practical.



> Every person in this country relies on computers for their *survival*.



I assume you're using some very nebulous description to justify the word "survival".  Our current standard of living and general society does rely on computers a great deal, but that does not necessitate that all people within a society have knowledge on that subject.  

Knowing the basics of a computer is limited to *usage*.  Repairs and internal details are irrelevant for many people.  Kind of why we have specialists in the first place.



> This isn't out of the question, and I hate the fact that you are trying to excuse people ignorance. We as a society are better than that.



No, you are placing greater emphasis on *your* preferred area, and that means nothing to the majority of us, just as many of our fields do to you.  As I've already mentioned, you are also ignorant in the eyes of many, don't pretend like this only goes one way.

You've arbitrarily decided that electronic knowledge is necessary for public school teachers in literary fields to understand.  It's an absurd expectation.  If you want to criticize the details of the actual arrest, go nuts; however, your attitude towards those without electronic-related knowledge makes you come across as pompous.



> I am not asking that people know how to build a design a circuit board or even how to solder one up. I am simply asking that they can recognize that it is a part of most electronics!
> 
> Common knowledge is just that, common.



By your own admission, those components could be part of a bomb as well.

_"But you should know enough about the electronics you use every day of your life to understand that a circuit board and wires *are not only used in bombs*. "_

Whether you can recognize that there are components present in most electronics doesn't preclude the notion that it could be a bomb.  Again, I would expect any teacher, particularly in the US to be cautious.



> Zero tolerance for clocks? Since when?





Not for clocks, for things that look like suspicious shit (the standard for which is sometimes bullshit, mind you).  Hence why they called the police.



> When they were told it wasn't a bomb (probably by another teacher) They used the fact they thought it was a bomb (based on their own ignorance) to accuse the kid of a bomb hoax.
> 
> "This looked like a bomb to me because I am ignorant, so if I was fooled then it was his fault for tricking me"



As I already said, the actual charge is suspect.  Doesn't change the fact that calling it in was the right thing to do.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 24, 2015)

[youtube]avAatzhL4m4[/youtube]

>soldering a CPU


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2015)

> .... no?



Yes, I believe that is the common response of the first victim in a horror movie that everybody shakes their head at and is quickly dismissed from everyone's memories shortly after


----------



## Enclave (Sep 24, 2015)

Bill G said:


> [youtube]avAatzhL4m4[/youtube]
> 
> >soldering a CPU



Keep being jelly.



Seriously, he's a kid.  Does it make you feel good to try to tear him down?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 24, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Keep being jelly.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, he's a kid.  Does it make you feel good to try to tear him down?



he deserves to be torn down after lying about his competence and pretentiously pretending to be smarter than he is


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2015)

remember when the story first broke out?

'kid has a future at NASA!'

sometimes i love sensationalism


----------



## Bill G (Sep 24, 2015)

'kid has a future at NASA!'

>soldering a CPU


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 24, 2015)

>Duct tapes a LED clock into a pencil case
>Has a future at NASA

Well, Barry did say the new priority of NASA was to make Muslims feel good about themselves. Not space exploration


----------



## Krory (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 30, 2015)

LOL Krory you dumb for that.


----------



## sworder (Sep 30, 2015)

and people still think this isn't a dumb publicity stunt


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 30, 2015)

afgpride said:


> he deserves to be torn down after lying about his competence and pretentiously pretending to be smarter than he is



I don't see how any of this matters, he's still a kid learning this stuff. He's not a prodigy, and I don't expect many to have bought that narrative to begin with. All this tearing down seems like some consolation prize of sorts. Like how Bill Maher just wouldn't shut the fuck up about it, missing the main issue that got this kid in the news to begin with.


----------



## EJ (Sep 30, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I don't see how any of this matters, he's still a kid learning this stuff. He's not a prodigy, and I don't expect many to have bought that narrative to begin with. All this tearing down seems like some consolation prize of sorts. Like how Bill Maher just wouldn't shut the fuck up about it, missing the main issue that got this kid in the news to begin with.



Yeah, I actually didn't want to make that much of a response. The amount of shit this kid has gotten has been ridiculous. Of course he's riding the fame that he's been getting. He's a kid though.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 30, 2015)

"Give me more free stuff or I will be traumatized!"


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 1, 2015)

All the stuff this kid got shows how anti intellectual America has become, the masses are so dumb that they think that clock is actually a good sign of high intelligence.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2015)

Shinryu said:


> All the stuff this kid got shows how anti intellectual America has become, the masses are so dumb that they think that clock is actually a good sign of high intelligence.



Irony... this is what it looks like.


----------



## iJutsu (Oct 1, 2015)

Here's how I spell "bomb": c l o c k.

See that clearly spells "bomb". That kid is going to jail.


----------



## SLB (Oct 1, 2015)

who taught this kid how to milk like that?

and pretty much what seto said. can't quite fault a 14 year old for handling this the way he did. like who could ever expect their clock would get them arrested at school? i'd go balls out if it was me back the 9th grade. no doubt about it.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 1, 2015)

Moody said:


> who taught this kid how to milk like that?



His dad politician, who I'm sure orchestrated this whole thing. He made the most bomb-looking object possible then showed it to every teacher at school until one of them called the cops.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 1, 2015)

Bill G said:


> [youtube]avAatzhL4m4[/youtube]
> 
> >soldering a CPU


Oh God


----------



## Bill G (Oct 2, 2015)

Bill G said:


> [youtube]avAatzhL4m4[/youtube]
> 
> >soldering a CPU





Jagger said:


> Oh God



[YOUTUBE]K48415OeDdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah, this kid and his family is milking the incident at this point.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 3, 2015)

*I'm all empathetic on dox and I was reading into it getting my butt and wiping it heaps on the edge of my seat and then a scent of sad poo entered the atmosphere and then I did small farts that smelt like onions and that brought a tear to my eye then I was like wait wtf, I'm just crying cause I've gotta smell my own farts*


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2015)

lol said:


> *I'm all empathetic on dox and I was reading into it getting my butt and wiping it heaps on the edge of my seat and then a scent of sad poo entered the atmosphere and then I did small farts that smelt like onions and that brought a tear to my eye then I was like wait wtf, I'm just crying cause I've gotta smell my own farts*



BashFace, is that you?


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 3, 2015)

posted it on my thing


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 4, 2015)

Am I really gonna agree with Mega on this?

If a teacher thinks something is dangerous, a bomb, or a weapon and it turns out not to be, oh well. I'd rather a teacher be proactive and get it wrong than not really care and wind up with a classroom full of dead students. Bombs can be made to fit into fucking ink pens. you can make a bomb with a bottle of coffee creamer. So no, I have no sympathy for the kid having them think its a bomb. It's a mistake, but I mistake I'm glad they made.

Also Not to put the kid down, but he's not an inventor. hes a rapper. he took someone else's work and just repackaged it. He essentially remixed a clock.


----------



## stream (Oct 4, 2015)

Blitzomaru said:


> If a teacher thinks something is dangerous, a bomb, or a weapon and it turns out not to be, oh well. I'd rather a teacher be proactive and get it wrong than not really care and wind up with a classroom full of dead students.


The teacher never thought it was a bomb, or he'd have had the school evacuated.



Blitzomaru said:


> So no, I have no sympathy for the kid having them think it's a bomb.


I'm trying to understand why you are using this phrasing: "having them think". It makes it sound like it's his fault that they thought it was a bomb. But he never did anything to make them think it was a bomb. He just kept repeating that it's a clock.

It's like an unarmed man gets shot by the police, and you say that you have no sympathy for the guy "having them think" he had a weapon… by carrying a violin case.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 4, 2015)

It's because of the theory that Ahmed and his dad did it intentionally.

It's not a bomb, but it looks like one if you don't know anything about bombs. And the alarm was turned on and just coincidentally set to go off during class.

1: Kid makes bomb-looking thing
2: Teachers overreact
3: Papa the politician cries ISLAMOPHOBIA!
4: ???
5: Profit!


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2015)

Ahmed, and his Donald Trump of a dad, and his Ann Coulter of a sister


----------



## Tarot (Oct 20, 2015)

Apparently Ahmed is moving to Qatar 

Not sure why he wants to move to an ardent Wahabist country, but m'kay.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 21, 2015)

Good riddance.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 21, 2015)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Good riddance.



He didn't fucking do anything.

Besides he's moving with his family, it's not like he's heading off on his own.

What the fuck is wrong with some of you people?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 21, 2015)

Well, it's kind of fucked up that he goes to the White House so Obama can be like "we NEED more talented kebabs like Ahmed not getting persecuted for being a kebab in America to MAKE IT GREAT AGAIN" (the premise of which he was fully aware of) only to fuck off and leave the country


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

And once again also being cheery with Bashir.  Something doesn't add up, school overreaction or not.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 21, 2015)

Just sounds like you're trying to justify a conclusion you already made up in your head.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Just sounds like you're trying to justify a conclusion you already made up in your head.



Not really.  The Qatar move is strange that's all when you can milk this publicity.

And once again shaking hands with a known crook like Bashir, one your own dad has an agenda with, either screams teen na?vet? or something else.

I'm not accusing him of doing anything otherwise you'd be seeing it.  But I can't help but not be fully convinced with what I see.  He's not Carlos the Jackal by a long shot.  But in this day and age with kid shooters and kid ISIS recruits, door's wide open.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 21, 2015)

Mael said:


> Not really.  The Qatar move is strange that's all when you can milk this publicity.
> 
> And once again shaking hands with a known crook like Bashir, one your own dad has an agenda with, either screams teen na?vet? or something else.
> 
> I'm not accusing him of doing anything otherwise you'd be seeing it.  But I can't help but not be fully convinced with what I see.  He's not Carlos the Jackal by a long shot.  But in this day and age with kid shooters and kid ISIS recruits, door's wide open.



It's with his family. He's a kid. 

His father campaigned heavily against the guy. That was his agenda. Yet with that stated, what you expect? The boy to spit in his face? 

Oh please. People just can't let this shit go because it was a time where their assumptions were blown out the water so they are trying to reach for the next best thing to tear the kid down for. It is ridiculous that discussing his stupid little clock was even a thing, but that is just how petty some people are. Additionally, people only feed into the matter the more they try to tear him down than move the fuck on from it.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

I guess the prudent thing would've been to respectfully decline.  It's Omar Bashir ffs.


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2015)

stream said:


> The teacher never thought it was a bomb, or he'd have had the school evacuated.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to understand why you are using this phrasing: "having them think". It makes it sound like it's his fault that they thought it was a bomb. But he never did anything to make them think it was a bomb. He just kept repeating that it's a clock.
> ...



violin case? more like toy gun that resembles a real gun


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 21, 2015)

More like a real gun that resembles a toy gun


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2015)

Bill G said:


> [YOUTUBE]K48415OeDdg[/YOUTUBE]





> I'm just waiting for ahmed to reveal his Iron Man suit that he BUILT IN A CAVE





> with a soldering iron





> with integrated bomb clock functionality





> yeah i usually knit my cpus together.





> NASA t-shirt does not make you smart.





> NASA doesn't want him. The people of NASA cringe as he speaks such utter nonsense with that shirt on.





> Taking a clock out of its case and putting it in a box does not mean you "built it"



yooooooooooooooooo 




> I bet his family solders IEDs



this one is actually fucked up


----------



## SLB (Oct 21, 2015)

nah that was the best one tbh


----------

